

Ask HN: Easiest cloud solution to deploy a Tomcat/Mysql/Java app - serverdude

Folks
Although I have worked on amazon ec2 before, it was with an already set up account. I am trying to find the quickest way to deploy a prototype by this weekend. I do not want to use Google App Engine since I would like to use MySQL. I am looking at EC2 and was wondering if someone can tell me what option I should go for. I was considering a shared public AMI (such as http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/entry.jspa?externalID=1725).
I am quite comfortable with doing this on my laptop and I think it should be fairly easy to do so but wanted to see if someone tells me something here at HN that I may not think of.<p>Thank you!
EDIT: I have a very small data (since it is just a prototype) so scalability, performance etc are not important.
======
mickeyben
Why not use a Linode or Slicehost slice.

Of course you'll need to setup the slice by yourself but you shouldn't need
more than few hours and AFAIK it's cheaper (I use Linode and I'm very happy
with it).

~~~
serverdude
Thanx! Is the "set up" as simple as installing stuff (tomcat/mysql/jdk) or is
it more complicated? If so it should be not more than 30 minutes to an hour
max?

~~~
serverdude
Just emailed the linode folks and got a response back! Most likely I would go
with linode. @mickeyben, let me know if i should give your referral or
something (assuming i go with them should decide by tomorrow)...

~~~
mickeyben
Hey serverdude, hope you'll enjoy it as much as I do.

Thanks for the propositions but it's ok.

